# Mentre studiavo ho sentito sbattere la finestra



## millenovecentosettantotto

Ciao a tutti! tanto tempo trascorso senza nemmeno un piccolo thread, mannaggia!

Questa é la frase: "Mentre studiavo, ho sentito sbattere la finestra"

Il mio tentativo: "Mientras estaba estudiando, oí la ventana dar un ventanazo"

Ventanazo si dice? Ho preso spunto da "dar un portazo". 

Altri suggerimenti sono alquanto graditi,

grazie 1000!


----------



## Agró

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Ciao a tutti! tanto tempo trascorso senza nemmeno un piccolo thread, mannaggia!
> 
> Questa é la frase: "Mentre studiavo, ho sentito sbattere la finestra"
> 
> Il mio tentativo: "Mientras estaba estudiando, oí la ventana dar un ventanazo"
> 
> Ventanazo si dice? Ho preso spunto da "dar un portazo".
> 
> Altri suggerimenti sono alquanto graditi,
> 
> grazie 1000!


No, non si dice "ventanazo".

Basterebbe "un golpe", oppure "un trompazo":

"Mientras estudiaba/estaba estudiando, oí la ventana dar un golpe/oí que la ventana daba un golpe"


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Agró said:


> No, non si dice "ventanazo".



Peccato, era carino ^_^
Comunque grazie per il suggerimento!


----------



## 0scar

Ventanazo es raro pero está en el DRAE, se podría usar.

"Mientras estaba estudiando, oí a la ventana golpear/azotarse"
"Mientras estaba estudiando, oí un ventanazo"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mi traducción, más ajustada al común romance sería: "Mientras estudiaba, oí batir la ventana". Yo lo diría así.


----------



## Geviert

XiaoRoel said:


> Mi traducción, más ajustada al común romance sería: "Mientras estudiaba, oí batir la ventana". Yo lo diría así.



En efecto, es la versión más simple, clara y correcta. Basta confiar en la fuerza del verbo _batir_ sin tener que alterar _ventana _con aumentativos (igual _portazo_).


----------



## 0scar

*batir**.*
(Del lat. _battuĕre_).
*1. *tr. *golpear.*

DRAE

En castellano golpear es simple, claro y correcto y más usual que batir.
Azotar tampoco es menos simple, claro y correcto que batir y es perfecto si se quiere dar la idea de que el viento movía a la ventana.

También, si lo que se quiere decir es "oí la ventana dar un ventanazo" poner el verbo delante de ventana es ambiguo, "oí golpear la ventana" puede entenderse como que una persona la golpeaba, es menos ambiguo decir "oí a la ventana golpear"


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> *batir**.*
> (Del lat. _battuĕre_).
> *1. *tr. *golpear.*
> 
> DRAE
> 
> En castellano golpear es simple, claro y correcto y más usual que batir.
> Azotar tampoco es menos simple, claro y correcto que batir y es perfecto si se quiere dar la idea de que el viento movía a la ventana.
> 
> También, si lo que se quiere decir es "oí la ventana dar un ventanazo" poner el verbo delante de ventana es ambiguo, "oí golpear la ventana" puede entenderse como que una persona la golpeaba, es menos ambiguo decir "oí a la ventana golpear"



Bueno, "oí a la ventana golpearse", Oscar, me parece una frase surrealista con ese reflexivo. (¿qué le pasó? ¿se tropezó contra el muro?).

"Azotar", bueno, me parece una imagen más fantástica todavía. Generalmente se  da azotes a alguien, a los libertinos o a los que comportan mal por ejemplo. No me imagino una ventana masoquista.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que *batir* es el verbo propio para el golpear de una puerta o ventana, lo prueba *batiente* (lado del marco sobre el que pegan las portezuelas al cerrarse). Es un uso extendido en la Romania ya desde el latín vulgar. 
Y también es _castizo en español_ usar *sentir* en el sentido de _oír_, uso también extendido en la Romania y ya en latín vulgar.


----------



## 0scar

Que golpear es lo mismo que batir pero más usado no creo que haga falta repetirlo.

En todo caso "hágalo Ud. mismo", busque en Google "ventanas batidas/azotadas/golpeadas por el viento"


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> En todo caso "hágalo Ud. mismo", busque en Google "ventanas batidas/azotadas/golpeadas por el viento"


*
*Quod natura non dat, Google non praestat!


----------



## 0scar

Geviert said:


> Bueno, "oí a la ventana golpearse", Oscar, me parece una frase surrealista con ese reflexivo. (¿qué le pasó? ¿se tropezó contra el muro?).
> 
> .


 
¿Dónde dije "oí a la ventana golpear*se*"?
¿A que jugás?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te leyeron mal y yo me dejé guiar por quien te había malinterpretado. Lo cual no obsta a que mi traducción sea la más ajustada, especialmente su última versión (mensaje 9). Evidentemente, azotar sale de la esfera de la lengua estándar (algo S&M, ¿no?), y golpear es banal y polivalente, mientras que batir es el verbo propio para lo que queremos expresar en referencia a una ventana.
Y de jugar poco: ya llevo doce años sin jugar al fútbol, el único juego que he practicado durante largos años.


----------



## Geviert

> Mientras estaba estudiando, oí a la ventana golpear/azotarse.


Golpear, golpearse, azotar, azotarse en todas sus combinaciones ambiguas en este caso.




> _Que golpear es lo mismo que batir *pero más usado* no creo que haga falta repetirlo._


Se ha precisado simplemente que batir es más preciso, dado que corresponde al italiano s_battere _ (se note, a su vez, *battente */ *batiente *como bien ha precisado Xiao). Golpear es demasiado ambiguo para esta frase. Sobre el término golpear "más usado", ver aquí. (Google Labs praestat)_.
_


----------



## honeyheart

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Questa è la frase: "Mentre studiavo, ho sentito sbattere la finestra."


¿El sentido es que la ventana *dio un golpe* o que *se sacudía*? Porque en el diccionario aparecen los dos significados:

*sbattere* _int._
· urtare violentemente
· muoversi per il vento, agitarsi


----------



## 0scar

Muover*si* per il vento=azotar*se*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Moverse una ventana o puerta por acción del aire produciendo un ruído seco y notorio, especialmente si el movimiento se repite, se dice en español con absoluta propiedad batir (no batirse). Golpear(se), también legítimo es un término menos preciso dada su amplitud semántica. Azotar(se) hablaqndo de puertas o ventanas es un uso que no conocía (en España sólo lo podrías leer en una obra literaria, y no de mucho nivel). Desde mi punto de vista, es desafortunado su uso en esta acepción.
Me reitero en mi traducción que es la usual en la lengua, *mientras estudiaba sentí* (oí) *batir *(golpear) *la ventana*.


----------



## Geviert

Azotar en este uso es un americanismo simplemente, por no decir que es una connotación coloquial del verbo batir (sin duda no lo denota con propiedad). Como ya afirmé, otros verbos son comunicativamente correctos a pesar que sean escogidos por connotar sonido (golpear) o su repetción sonora (azotes).


----------

